# Ooh, New T Shirt Vinyl Colors!



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

hey, has anybody noticed imprintables new eco film t shirt vinyl colors?
ooh, they r gorgeous, called electric.
they're like irredescent. i have the pink and omg it's so nice. i spoke with lee @ ext 231, he's really a nice guy. the colors r so vibrant and modern.
i can't wait to get some of the other colors. anyway i just thought i would share my new discovery. u really should check them out. u will not be disappointed, oh and right now they have 10% off.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

ur welcome mr.david. the colors really r gorgeous. it's not to blingy and it's not the average. 
it looks fresh and clean but with modern twist.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

ur welcome darklight, leave it to imprintables to always step the game up a little.
just call [email protected] 231, and ask for more info.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

How's the finish? Is it glossy or matte. Is it like Thermoflex Plus which is thin, soft and feels like screen print?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree the colors are awesome, I just got the sample swatches, last week, beautiful colors 
Sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

All eco film is soft and glossy, I can't wait to see the new camo prints too. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

JB, 
I did not know about the camo Vinyl,
Who carries that,,
thanks JB
Sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Imprintables will have some cool new vinyl prints and one is pink camo. I already sold to big jobs with it. All i had to show them was a pic of the vinyl. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, I just got 2 color rings, but didnt ask for the camo, I will call them on Monday,
thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I agree the colors are awesome, I just got the sample swatches, last week, beautiful colors
> Sandy Jo


Sandy Jo 

How did you aquire your vinyl samples? I've emailed Josh 2 times and recevied no response.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the eco vinyl!! I just finished up the last of my eco and thermo flex. 2 jobs side by side, and I've decided to stick to the eco. Its very soft, and very easy to work with.

I havent tried the new colors yet, but I did get the sale email.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi JB I would like to know if you got the MultiCut from Joto and have you tested them side to side.I am looking for the best vinyl in feel and color thanks


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

princiefuqua said:


> Sandy Jo
> 
> How did you aquire your vinyl samples? I've emailed Josh 2 times and recevied no response.


 
princie, leave it to imprintables to always step the game up a little.
just call [email protected] 231, and ask for more info.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi JB I would like to know if you got the MultiCut from Joto and have you tested them side to side.I am looking for the best vinyl in feel and color thanks


 
david i know u asked jb the question, but i wanted comment on this. i tried the multicut that a nice guy sent me some samples. imo the eco film looks more like screenprint than any of them, it has a softer hand. my first choice is eco film, second choice will be the thermoflex plus, which is really nice too. multicut in my opinion looks good as thermoflez plus just a little thinner but eco film wins hands down as far as the screen print look and feel. i hope this helps. also some people use multicut because of it's 20" roll but there r places that sell 20" rolls of thernoflex plus and ecofilm. the paper ranch sells the thermo in 20 and stahls sells the fashion film which is the same as ecofilm in 20 rolls.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks dodank I have MultiCut that I got from forum member and did get A good deal on it .

I have suppler here in MI that is willing to suppler me with thernoflex plus and ecofilm. He is willing to sell to me 5% over his cost. "but I can not sell it with out cutting it " and I would be lock in contract with him for 1 year. some thing new they are trying to do to keep company's from changing vinyl all the time and save money.

that is why I ask I did not mine to high jack your thread


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry not to have answeres you David. I have been suffering from a abcess in a root canal that went wrong.( was so bad I had emergency treatment on saturday. I like the size of the multicut( larger roll same money),The colors are great and the feel is good too. I really like the eco film too. I think either one is a great choice. It comes down to preference(like which car you buy). .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear you in pain take care and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Thanks dodank I have MultiCut that I got from forum member and did get A good deal on it .
> 
> I have suppler here in MI that is willing to suppler me with thernoflex plus and ecofilm. He is willing to sell to me 5% over his cost. "but I can not sell it with out cutting it " and I would be lock in contract with him for 1 year. some thing new they are trying to do to keep company's from changing vinyl all the time and save money.
> 
> that is why I ask I did not mine to high jack your thread


david u didn't hijack the thread u just enchanced it. lol thanks ur all good. i really believe u will be well pleased with the eco film, as u well know i am very meticulous about what i sell and if i didn't think much of it u would know that too. when i first saw the eco i thought i was screen print. i'm telling u. u will not be sorry. the thermoflex is good too but a little heavier. i use both but i'm gradually changing to strictly eco film. my customers love it and they can even tell the difference between the two without in input from me.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I got my samples from imprintable wearhouse, but left messages peronal and on here for josh for over a week, thought maybe he was on vacation, i could not wait any longer, so i called them , talked to who ever answered the phone and they got right on it,, still havent heard from josh, but just tell them you are on the forum, they will take care of you,
Sandy Jo


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I got my samples from imprintable wearhouse, but left messages peronal and on here for josh for over a week, thought maybe he was on vacation, i could not wait any longer, so i called them , talked to who ever answered the phone and they got right on it,, still havent heard from josh, but just tell them you are on the forum, they will take care of you,
> Sandy Jo


just ask for Lee @ext 231. also josh is a very busy man and assume that everyone that calls imprintables want to talk to him, he's not always available that's why i specificly gave an ext to call.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks I will call and get some samples from them I am starting to get busy now and just need good suppler for the vinyl.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

David,
I checked out your new site.
. I already have one of the yellow wooden needle tools, like you do lol
That will let me invest in Screenprinting, also, You can be my CutterGuy!
I am so excited, I can hardly Stand it.
The precuts you have cut out are beautiful as well.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I've been using Thermoflex and love it, but the colors are limited so am excited to look into a new product. Geez I love this forum! =)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

dodank said:


> imo the eco film looks more like screenprint than any of them, it has a softer hand. my first choice is eco film, second choice will be the thermoflex plus, which is really nice too.


I am confused according to JB all eco film are glossy. How is that it looks more like screen print in you description?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, guys I took a pic of the samples,, put some sun glasses on , you are gonna need em,, Bling bling Bling 
these are from imprintable Warehouse
sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I Will Be Calling Thanks!


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> I am confused according to JB all eco film are glossy. How is that it looks more like screen print in you description?


luis, eco film stadard colors r not gloss thy r matte, i use it all the time.
maybe jb was refering to something else. easyweed is glossy that why i don't like it as much. as far as the irredescent colors, and foil of course they glossy, but again regular eco film is as matte as matte can get.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I used the pink one on some black t-shirts for a bunch of girls going on a holiday to Kavos. It's the first time i used it and its fantastic, really makes them stand out, should look good in the clubs at night.

The UK version i found is Sparkle from Xpres. I will be recommending it again.

Lee


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> I am confused according to JB all eco film are glossy. How is that it looks more like screen print in you description?


I'm sorry for the confusion Luis, I forgot to add a few words to that post. I was wanting to say the eco film was soft and the glitter was shiny. I'm sorry for the confusion. The gliter from heatpressvinyl.com has much bigger flakes. .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> I agree the colors are awesome, I just got the sample swatches, last week, beautiful colors
> Sandy Jo


 
Where do you get a color swatch??


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Imprintables will have some cool new vinyl prints and one is pink camo. I already sold to big jobs with it. All i had to show them was a pic of the vinyl. ..... JB


 
Have you got the camo yet? is it available?
I think that would make a nice shirt


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Imprintable warehouse is where I got my vinyl Swatch ring, and yes the Pink is to die for,,, in the fioil glitter,,Call them and ask, they are a sponsor here.
I was just getting started in the vinyl stuff and have beec cutting out larger designs by hand
this forum is so awesome, and now with rogets, calculater to price out our garments,
We are set.
Sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just called and the Cmo and prints have been delayed about a month. I was hoping to have it for cheer leading, but I guees it will be a late addition. .... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

COEDS said:


> I just called and the Cmo and prints have been delayed about a month. I was hoping to have it for cheer leading, but I guees it will be a late addition. .... JB


Does anybody have camo t-shirt vinyl?


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Call Lee at ext. 231 at Imprintables Warehouse and he'll get them to you.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Does anybody have camo t-shirt vinyl?


 
I THINK STAHLS ID HAS CAMO


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

> Does anybody have camo t-shirt vinyl?


Specialty Materials makes a camo vinyl. I use Ordway Sign Supply for their product -- they won't have it in stock but can drop ship it for you. I just got it in the other day and am hoping to make the shirts this week. Looks nice on the rol.... =) but everything else I've used from them has been great so I don't expect any problems.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KirstWhite said:


> Specialty Materials makes a camo vinyl. I use Ordway Sign Supply for their product -- they won't have it in stock but can drop ship it for you. I just got it in the other day and am hoping to make the shirts this week. Looks nice on the rol.... =) but everything else I've used from them has been great so I don't expect any problems.


Thanks for the info. After I posted that question I decided to take my own advice and search the forums 

Turns out that Specialty Graphics Supply sells it by the foot and in 5 yard rolls. So I just bought a few feet to test.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kristi,
Is this reg army camo or trebark or something on that line?
 Sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hay Rodney can you post what you think and the way it looks so we all know .


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Does anybody have camo t-shirt vinyl?


 I talked to Josh and they haven't got it in yet. I know that Hotmark 70 comes in many prints including Camo and rattlesnake. .... JB


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry for no responses to emails. I was at the Baltimore show last week.

As much as I enjoy talking with everyone sometimes it gets a little tough to keep up, so you can always reach another rep.

Lee, Adam, Bob or Mike are available to help as well - and all are equally as nice

We will also be bringing on a few more customer service reps shortly to free up all of our time and increase our service levels. Thanks for all of the positive response.

We will continue to increase our color offerings in the eco-film line as this line is doing the best for us.

We hope to be at 60 varieties of colors and finishes by September 1. 

The patterns are not in the eco-film line up because of different production aspects. And as most know they have been delayed. The new projected date is August 1st but I cannot commit to any concrete launch date at this time.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd still put multicut up against any heatpress vinyl on the market.  I've got a shirt on now that I can rub my hand over and can't tell where the vinyl is. It actually feels better then silk screen to me. Oh well enough hijacking this thread.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I'd still put multicut up against any heatpress vinyl on the market.  I've got a shirt on now that I can rub my hand over and can't tell where the vinyl is. It actually feels better then silk screen to me. Oh well enough hijacking this thread.


and i will put eco film up against multicut anyday. just say where and when mister. i just did some shirts and u can't tell it's vinyl. it looks and feels better than screen print.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for a great read everyone. Will there be pics to follow?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of multicut pink and glitter I did, pink didn't show up very good because the glitter overpowered it with the flash.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Dave , Nice job. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Jerry I did them a couple months ago, I had to do 109 of 'em. I was going to go with plastisol but I didn't think the glitter would be anything near as good as vinyl and that's what they was concerned about.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Thanks Jerry I did them a couple months ago, I had to do 109 of 'em. I was going to go with plastisol but I didn't think the glitter would be anything near as good as vinyl and that's what they was concerned about.


ooh, ok mr. flowerboxx, r we trying to show off multicut now. uh? r we?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

dodank said:


> ooh, ok mr. flowerboxx, r we trying to show off multicut now. uh? r we?


u need to come better than that mr.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

dave, I love it,, it is awesome.
 Sandy Jo


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

That shirt looks great! I love the way MultiCut (and Thermoflex) look and feel.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Now Now children Dave just wanted to show off his work, I think it looks great but he has tooo much time on his hands to weed and press that many shirts, or he is a perfectionist,, maybe a little of both?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

plan b said:


> Now Now children Dave just wanted to show off his work, I think it looks great but he has tooo much time on his hands to weed and press that many shirts, or he is a perfectionist,, maybe a little of both?


yeah, it looks fantastic as would the eco film by spectra, but mr. flowerboxx is cheating. he never alerted me of taking me on, now he goes and post up. but just give me time my friend give me time.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Everyone before we "strike a nerve" with someone, dodank and I have a "little shirt showdown" going on between ourselves, all in good fun, trust me.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

plan b said:


> Now Now children Dave just wanted to show off his work, I think it looks great but he has tooo much time on his hands to weed and press that many shirts, or he is a perfectionist,, maybe a little of both?


Nope neither one. I spent all Memorial weekend at the store after hrs cutting weeding and pressing those. It is one of my major clients and I made excellent $$$$ from them and wasn't going to lose them because of something I could not control like I have in the past


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

David Nice shirt but I had to put sun glasson to see it LOL.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Just tried the eco film...LOVE IT! After trying about 6 different products on the nylon flags I think I've found a winner! Great new colors too 
It is nice and soft, thin and solved all my "glue" seeping through the loose weave of the fabric problems. Very easy to weed and it applies very easy too, plus no repress with the Teflon sheet needed like with everything else I tried.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Cathy , I'm glad you found a product that works for you. I like the eco film product too. I also like Hotmark 70,but the people that carry this product are not customer service oriented. I now use the eco film exclusively. .... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> Here's a pic of multicut pink and glitter I did, pink didn't show up very good because the glitter overpowered it with the flash.


Hi David, where do you get your multicut from?

Did you say it comes in camo colors as well?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mrdavid said:


> Hay Rodney can you post what you think and the way it looks so we all know .


Yep, as soon as it gets here I'll post some pictures of how the camo turns out.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hi David, where do you get your multicut from?
> 
> Did you say it comes in camo colors as well?


I get it from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto and No I don't believe they have camo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> I get it from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto and No I don't believe they have camo.



Thanks! This may sound like a dumb question, but do they have online ordering from their site? 

I found the multicut there and checked out their FAQ, but I didn't see any shopping or "add to cart" type functions? Do you just have to order by phone?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

They don't have online ordering per say. You set up an account with them then either phone in your order or simply email your customer rep. 

I have never had a problem with them recieving my emails and sending my product out the same day or next if I already missed the cutoff time.

They are very friendly and helpful people and will send you out samples if you ask for 'em.


----------



## z3us (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i called up to get a sample of the new electric eco-film like 2 days ago. They had to ship it out the same day because its here! I got orange and red. This stuff looks great, i plan on ordering a few rolls soon for sure. Ill get pics later.

Great job imprintables!!


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

> Is this reg army camo or trebark or something on that line?


It's what I would call a regular army camo. If you call Specialty Materials direct they'll send you a nice color chart of all their different products as well as swatch samples.

=) Kirst


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there! I am thinking of ordering the camo print too. Did it ever arrive? How was the feel?

Thanks!


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

How does the Electric compare with the Megatallic? Also, does anyone know if Eco-Film has a different feel/quality than Spectra II? Is it the same only "environmentally friendly"? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TwistedDezert said:


> Hi there! I am thinking of ordering the camo print too. Did it ever arrive? How was the feel?
> 
> Thanks!


It arrived this week, but I haven't had a chance to make a t-shirt with it yet. Hopefully I'll get some time this weekend so I can post some pics.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Rodney said:


> It arrived this week, but I haven't had a chance to make a t-shirt with it yet. Hopefully I'll get some time this weekend so I can post some pics.


My husband really wanted a shirt with the camo, so I ordered a small amount myself. It's great to be able to order a couple feet to try it out!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Twisted, Have you tried it yet and please send us a picture on here if you have,
thanks 
Sandy JO


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been a big Thermoflex fan for a while but have started using some of the Eco Film lately and love it. And now the new colors are really getting my interest.

However, I recently used a roll of Easy Weed and it seemed very similar to Eco Film. Is it the same product under different names? Just curious as the Easy Weed is about $4 per roll cheaper.

Trying to decide which direction to go here and would like to avoid keeping different brands with different application parameters if possible. Easy Weed and Eco Film I think have similar parameters but both different than ThermoFlex. ThermoFlex too has come out with new colors.

The other problem I've run into with ThermoFlex is inconsistancy in application. Sometimes different colors hot peel easier than other times and you have to let it cool a bit before peeling...which becomes a production issue for larger orders. If it was a consistent cold / cool peel than I would just let it sit and peel later but it's the unpredictability of it that gets you.

Any problems of this type with the Eco Film?

Finally, I have found that ThermoFlex seems to weed easier when it somes to small lettering..such as "i's", "L's" and dots & periods than Easy Weed (go figure) and Eco Film. Any others share this experience or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope, I just ordered it Friday, so it will be here sometime next week. I'll post pictures when I get it though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't wait for the pics. ..... JB


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright - another dumb question here - what is the difference between vinyl and thermal transfer? It is just thermal transfers are printed on a transparency with multi colors, if you like, and vinyl is a single color plastisol ink type?


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

I am new is eco better than thermoflex plus I am ready to buy. Sounds like the colors are awsome with eco

Dawg


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I've been a big Thermoflex fan for a while but have started using some of the Eco Film lately and love it. And now the new colors are really getting my interest.
> 
> However, I recently used a roll of Easy Weed and it seemed very similar to Eco Film. Is it the same product under different names? Just curious as the Easy Weed is about $4 per roll cheaper.
> 
> ...


I pressed white ThermoFlex Plus and white EasyWeed on a promo tee last night. 

What I found was that the EW had a slight gloss to it, light hand and had a consistent look to the material after application.

However, the ThermoFlex Plus was more matte in finish and had a lighter hand, but also showed plain spots in some of the graphics I cut from the material. 

For example, I cut an oval shape with TFP and after application, part of it showed a smooth spot, almost as though a bit of white paint was dropped on it. The rest of the material was consistent with the look.

This may be more confusing to understand because of the way I'm explaining, but hopefully it makes sense.  I prefer the more matte look and feel of ThermoFlex, but I too found it needs slightly different cutter settings than EasyWeed.

Have you experienced this spot issue with ThermoFlex?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

HawgDawg said:


> I am new is eco better than thermoflex plus I am ready to buy. Sounds like the colors are awsome with eco
> 
> Dawg


 
as far a better they r in the same class, but eco film is lighter than thermoflex therefore giving a more screen print appearance. thermoflex is as good as eco but a little heavier hand.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

dodank said:


> hey, has anybody noticed imprintables new eco film t shirt vinyl colors?
> ooh, they r gorgeous, called electric.
> they're like irredescent. i have the pink and omg it's so nice. i spoke with lee @ ext 231, he's really a nice guy. the colors r so vibrant and modern.
> i can't wait to get some of the other colors. anyway i just thought i would share my new discovery. u really should check them out. u will not be disappointed, oh and right now they have 10% off.


Do you have pictures of the electric pink?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would check the imprintables site, I would think they should have the colors there. I will say it is Hot pink. .... JB


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

no, actually it's not a hot pink. it is a baby pink, soft pink. and no i don't have pic of it but i will tell u it's really different and nice with the irresdescene. it awesome and i really don't think a pic would give it just. it's matte and the hand is phenomenal. to describe it more it has a soft shimmer to it. and looking at it from different angles u can see the irresdescene picking up those differnt colors. it's reallly nice without going over board.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

dodank said:


> no, actually it's not a hot pink. it is a baby pink, soft pink. and no i don't have pic of it but i will tell u it's really different and nice with the irresdescene. it awesome and i really don't think a pic would give it just. it's matte and the hand is phenomenal. to describe it more it has a soft shimmer to it. and looking at it from different angles u can see the irresdescene picking up those differnt colors. it's reallly nice without going over board.


Thanks, that helps. Does it stretch? Also, have you used the MEGAtallic? Just wondering how it compares. Thank you!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

TwistedDezert said:


> Thanks, that helps. Does it stretch? Also, have you used the MEGAtallic? Just wondering how it compares. Thank you!


 I was thinking of the megtalic pink, I'm sorry for the wrong info. .... JB


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

TwistedDezert said:


> Thanks, that helps. Does it stretch? Also, have you used the MEGAtallic? Just wondering how it compares. Thank you!


the megatallic is nice too. they actually r similar but megatillic has more sutle sparlkles whereas the irredescense is more sofisticated modern. that' my opinion. put it like this, the mega is more fashion bling and feminine and the the irridescense is more unisex depending on color.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm looking for new vinyl to use. I saw the eco film and have samples of the multicut. I know that the multicut can be pressed up tp 4 colors one color over the other. Can eco film do the same or is it only a single no over lap of colors like the multicut?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say "yes", I think youu could press 4 colors. The eco-film is thin. .... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Rodney said:


> It arrived this week, but I haven't had a chance to make a t-shirt with it yet. Hopefully I'll get some time this weekend so I can post some pics.


I am finally getting a chance to test this out. Heat press is warming up now  

I feel dumb though, I had to call Specialty Graphics to ask which side I should be cutting 

The guy that answered was helpful.

I knew I had to mirror the image, but I didn't fully grasp how that would work with the mylar backing.

Here are some photos of just the camo vinyl by itself, as it comes on the roll.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Which side did he say to cut? And, Rodney, good luck, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> Which side did he say to cut? And, Rodney, good luck, can't wait to see it!


Doh, I guess it would have been helpful to inlcude that info in my post  He said to cut with the white/non printed side up.

When you weed, you will be weeding the white backing off, and you'll be left with clear mylar. You flip the design over so the printed (camo) side is facing up (top platen) and the back/non printed side is touching the t-shirt.

You have to peel cold, so the design is cooling now


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ohhh that looks like fun, I could see it as alot of things,, 
Please post pics after,, 
 Sandy Jo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok, I just finished pressing two designs using the Specialty Materials camo vinyl.

The material is pretty lightweight, and was very easy to weed.

About halfway through weeding the first design, I realized that the graphic probably wouldn't show very much of the "camo" print, so I didn't weed part of what I would have normally weeded to show more of the camo effect 
*
Before pressing:*







*
After pressing:*








*Closeup of pressed vinyl on t-shirt:*







*
Overview of pressed design on t-shirt:*








*Different design, shown from the back. After weeding, before pressing. Showing clear mylar around the design:*








*Same design, shown from the front. After weeding, before pressing. Showing camo print and mylar around the design:*








*Before pressing:*








*After pressing:*







*
Closeup:*








Hope this helps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks awesome Rodney, Thanks for sharing
 
which Vendor did you purchase from?
Sandy jo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sjidohair said:


> Looks awesome Rodney, Thanks for sharing
> 
> which Vendor did you purchase from?
> Sandy jo


I ordered from speciality graphics (since they have a discount coupon for forum members )


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I love the camo stuff, I'll have to order some today i think and have some fun! I got info from another post yesterday for a UK compnay that does tartan as well (victory). I'll post pics when i get round to it.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

I ordered some of the camo and it's supposed to be here tomorrow. I can't wait to try it! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------

